# Mise a jour



## ploudom (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour je n arrive pas a mettre mon iPad a jour sur iTunes j ai um message qui me dit que la connexion a expire avant la fin de la mise a jour  et de vérifie ma connexion réseau ce que j ai fait  les tests sont bons. Je ne sais pas comment me dépatouiller.merci


----------

